# Advice From You Buffs!



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got an Olympus e-p1 [ep3 nicked!] and use it as a snapper - I carry it always and need to fire without twisting lens or waiting to extend.

I had a Lumix 20mm which was brilliant - is there an equivalent around - could i mount a standard dslr lens [cheaper and more available] on adaptor?

Would like another e-p3 if anyone knows of a good bargain....


----------

